# Still no TEMPLE RUN?



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

I haven't checked in a while but has anyone found that they can DOWNLOAD Temple Run on their Fire?


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

http://www.facebook.com/TempleRun



> Quick update on Temple Run for Android, because we are getting lots of questions. We are working as hard as we can, but we still don't have an exact release date yet. It's our first release on Android and we want to make sure we get everything right.
> 
> In the meantime, anything on Android claiming to be Temple Run is a SCAM. When the real Temple Run is out, you guys will be the first to know!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> http://www.facebook.com/TempleRun


thank you for the update


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

This game is so addictive, i have it on my iPhone, wasted plenty of hours and battery life on it lol


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Cyanide5000 said:


> This game is so addictive, i have it on my iPhone, wasted plenty of hours and battery life on it lol


my son takes my iphone and kills my battery to, that is why i am dying for it be available on the android (for the kindle) i am about to go out and get him his own ipod just he will leave me alone


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I think my 7yo forgot about it - and i'm so NOT reminding her about it, I like my phone 

Hopefully it comes out soon!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I think my 7yo forgot about it - and i'm so NOT reminding her about it, I like my phone
> 
> Hopefully it comes out soon!


lol my son def. didn't forget, he woke up this morning and already tried to take my phone...


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

pixeemom said:


> lol my son def. didn't forget, he woke up this morning and already tried to take my phone...


LOL, well, she never gets much time on it - i'm mean! Besides, they have a Touch and it's not my fault they allowed the teenager to "misplace" it. When it appears, it can have all the latest games on it.... Mean Mommy is me!


----------



## Pardco (Feb 10, 2012)

This is probably the most addictive game on the planet!


----------



## Pardco (Feb 10, 2012)

This is probably the most addictive game on the planet!


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

pixeemom said:


> I haven't checked in a while but has anyone found that they can DOWNLOAD Temple Run on their Fire?


Too funny - thought I was the only one looking for that.

I downloaded something I thought was Temple Run ... but it wasn't. It was garbage.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

bxs122 said:


> Too funny - thought I was the only one looking for that.
> 
> I downloaded something I thought was Temple Run ... but it wasn't. It was garbage.


  hoping it comes out soon, my son keeps stealing my iphone


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

If I see it for the Fire I will be certain to post here First !!


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

bxs122 said:


> If I see it for the Fire I will be certain to post here First !!


awesome, thank you!


----------



## ColcaSac (Jan 23, 2012)

I hope Temple Run will be available for Android SOON!


----------

